# Suche Rezept



## BoernOut (22. Januar 2001)

hi,ich suche noch ein gutes rezept zum beizen von lachsforellen.
kennt einer von euch ein rezept???
bitte schickt es mir via mail zu
pentzy@gmx.de
ich würde mich sehr auf ein rezept freuen.cya
BoernOut


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2001)

Forellen filieren und Zwischengräten mit einer Pinzette ziehen.
Eine Mischung aus 1/3 Zuckernd 2/3 Ssalz mit viel frischem, geschnittenen Dill anreichern. Senfkörner und zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren nach Geschmack. Die Filets mit der Fleischseite nach unten auf die Mischung legen. Verwendet ein Gefäß mit einem Rand, der verhindert daß die Brühe, die isch bildet, ausläuft. Mit einem feuchten Tuch abdecken und je nach Größe ( eine Forelle (Filet) von 5 Kilo braucht ungefähr 6 - 7 Stunden) zwischen 6 und 12 Stunden ziehen lassen. Dann die Filets umdrehen und noch mal die gleiche Zeit ziehen lassen. Dann die fertigen Filets abspülen, dünn aufschneiden und servieren. Man kann die gebeizte Forelle auch gut einfrieren. Dazu sollte man die Filets aufschneiden, auf einem Backblech verteilen (Haushaltsfolie unterlegen). Man kann mehrere Lagen übereinander legen, jeweils mit Folie dazwischen. So kann man später einzelne Scheiben entnehmen. Die dünnen Scheiben sind innerhalb von 30 Minuten aufgetaut.
MfG


----------

